
Universe Splitter - sriku
http://cheapuniverses.com/universesplitter/
======
masonic
You'd think he could have split off a universe with an Android version.

------
DoctorOetker
why would one be interested in sharing doubts with other peoples computers?
just deliver random bits and let the user map it to decisions himself.

while this may be innocent, the potential of abuse and manipulation is too
big.

I wonder what the statistics for:

uninstall universe splitter vs keep universe splitter

will look like...

